# pj's lowest price guarentee?



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Does pj's have a lowest price guarantee?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

PJs pets needs to close down. I wouldn't bother going to them;.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

The time of PJ has come and gone I agree.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I havent seen puppies in glass tanks for YEARS, at least a decade. I went and saw pjs at yonge/sheppard and couldn't take it.

Compared to seeing pet stores like RiverFront in Calgary and Menagerie in Toronto, I think there are better, family-run, options.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Puppies? In glass tanks? What?

W


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Puppies? In glass tanks? What?
> 
> W


all PJ have puppies and kittens in glass tanks   you never been there?


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> I havent seen puppies in glass tanks for YEARS, at least a decade. I went and saw pjs at yonge/sheppard and couldn't take it.
> 
> Compared to seeing pet stores like RiverFront in Calgary and Menagerie in Toronto, I think there are better, family-run, options.


Wow I didnt thing I hear about river front out here in Toronto, lol.

PJ's dose need to get rid of there dogs and cats, selling animals like that just you are just asking for more puppy mills


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

snaggle said:


> Wow I didnt thing I hear about river front out here in Toronto, lol.
> just asking for more puppy mills


Where do you think major chains get their 'cuddly' stuff?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

personally i dont like pj's....least favourite pet store


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

What's wrong with PJ's selling kittens and puppies exactly?

W


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> What's wrong with PJ's selling kittens and puppies exactly?
> 
> W


I don't think the forum software would allow a post long enough to explain why.

http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/2009/how_not_to_buy_a_puppy/main.html

PJ's is already opening stores under another name to divest themselves of the whole stigma that will never leave them.

Oliver and Company stores (first one is in Burlington) _is_ PJ's

With all of the unwanted animals that crowd shelters and rescues etc etc etc etc there is absolutely no excuse to buy from pet shop. If you want a particular breed,...research a reputable breeder, ask for references.... research the breed suited to your lifestyle.

I could go on but this is completely off the thread.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The people who bred those babies didn't care enough to meet their forever (hopefully) owners. Unlike good breeders, they have no repercussions if there are problems, they just take the money and run. Don't know if it still happens but this chain used to tell you if you got a sick puppy to bring it back...they would euthanize it and give you a new one cuz treatment was too expensive...would you take it back???
That and the trauma (usually right at a fear-implant period) of being in an environment where they are unable to avoid stressors, a sm glass box with no place to hide...
Off my soapbox now... Been trying to avoid this thread...being involved with dog rescue has jaded me...


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I saw that CBC interview. What kills me is the triple-threat:

1. the big brokers KNOWINGLY buy animals who have genetic defects that mean that they should NEVER have been bred (like the luxating patella example).

2. the brokers sell to pet stores who still pretend everything is rosy, lying to the customer in effect. The pet store didn't see the chicken-wire puppy-mill conditions, and can plead ignorance. This is what the brokers are selling; plausible deniability.

3. The hush-money that they pay out to silence those who sue them doesn't convince them not to do it again. So they do it over and over again. Because you can still make money even when you pay out one guy out of every hundred. NICE. Because people love their pets and can't take them back like a broken DVD player and just ask for refunds. That's wicked.

I'm floored.

W


----------

